# How to make lid air tight on 5 gal icing bucket



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I picked up some free five gallon rectangular icing buckets. The lids are not air tight. Any suggestions as to how I can make air tight?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Is there a removable round gasket inside the lid? I have those in mine but they still aren't airtight. The only other way I know is to put a gamma lid on instead. But even that won't make them 100% air and water resistant. 

You can use a mylar bag inside the bucket. Those are supposed to be air and moisture resistant.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Is there a removable round gasket inside the lid? I have those in mine but they still aren't airtight. The only other way I know is to put a gamma lid on instead. But even that won't make them 100% air and water resistant.
> 
> You can use a mylar bag inside the bucket. Those are supposed to be air and moisture resistant.


I also picked up some round 2 gallon icing buckets. Those lids have the removable round gasket and snap down tight. The lids to the 5 gallon rectangular buckets don't have a silicon seal.

I just checked the 5 gallon buckets again and realized that I have buckets from two different manufacturers: Berry and Ropak. I've been trying to put the Berry lids onto the Ropak buckets:ashamed: The lids were just sitting lightly on top of the buckets.

When I match up the correct lid and bucket, the lid snaps down tight. I think they will be OK now. I will mainly use them to store different types of grain that I grind for current use. I rotate through those stores pretty quickly.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The ones I have don't have a silicon seal. Just a whitish round removable gasket. 
Yeah, getting the correct lid on the correct bucket makes a HUGE difference. At least you got it figured out.
I have sugar in mine. Keeps just fine as long as I don't keep it in the basement.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

there are a few ways to make it seal tighter... melt wax in the lid (in the grove where it sets on the top of the bucket... press it on the bucket and then heat the ring where the wax is lightly with a hair dryer... or duct tape.. it fixes everything lol


----------

